# Proyecto personal



## Blackknightr89 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bueno, ésto no es para el colegio ni nada parecido, es sólo que quiero iniciarme en el mundo de la róbotica y se me ocurrió lo siguiente (en lo que espero me puedan ayudar): basándome en el sistema que expuso MaMu en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about793.html quería hacer un robot capaz de detectar obstáculos y esquivarlos. Por ejemplo reemplazando los sensores ópticos por ultrasonidos, poniéndolos al frente y adaptando el circuito en consecuencia. Entonces cuando ambos sensores detecten la presencia de un obstáculo cercano, el robot giraría aleatoriamente hasta encontrar un hueco por el cual circular. Si el sensor derecho detecta un obstáculo la rueda izquierda pararía y el robot giraría y si lo hace el izquierdo la rueda derecha pararía.
Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos.

PD: estoy en 4to año de una escuela secundaria de electrónica de Argentina, así que tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 23, 2005)

Aunque en Internet hay mucho material sobre esto, pudieras hecharle un ojo a los circuitos del robot Monty que ya tiene esas cualidades y muchas más, son fáciles de armar, es modular y se puede interconectar a cualquier micro (yo tengo ese robot armado completo).

http://www.chez.com/laulau/index_monty.html

Espero te sirvan,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 23, 2005)

Blackknightr89 , a que escuela vas?
Yo soy de Argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Nov 24, 2005)

Voy al colegio República Francesa.


----------

